# CASE STUDY REQUEST 50+ ADOPTION



## India S (May 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I work as a freelance writer and am researching a feature for a national newspaper about women/couples who adopt over the age of 50. I am keen to speak to a number of women who have done it to debunk the myth that only younger women can a happily adopt. 
If anyone would like to speak to me to find out more - without obligation to take part - email [email protected]
Can pay small fee on publication and read back quotes to you. There's the chance for some anonymity perhaps too and the piece will be v sensitively handled. 

Many thanks,
India


----------

